# New Zealand Neck Label Changing



## printon (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi Everyone, I am hoping someone from NZ may see this. Does anyone know of a good neck label changer in NZ? Particuarly Auclland? Mine is no longer doing it and I am not happy with the work I have had from others. It need to be under the seal of the T-Shirt seem, so wouldinvolve unpicking and resewing.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 21Grams (May 13, 2009)

printon said:


> Hi Everyone, I am hoping someone from NZ may see this. Does anyone know of a good neck label changer in NZ? Particuarly Auclland? Mine is no longer doing it and I am not happy with the work I have had from others. It need to be under the seal of the T-Shirt seem, so wouldinvolve unpicking and resewing.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Try AS Colour they do the work for me. What do you expect to pay?


----------

